# Making 'hickory stick' or salami



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Its called by different names I guess. Anyway I want to make some homemade sticks, I have seen several simple recipes, all have Morton's Tender quick as an ingredient, reading its ingredients I see nitrates listed. Is there a more natural thing to use? Is the nitrate in there for preservatives as some do not refridgerate their sticks? I am sure I could research it more but thought asking the question here might be faster. 
And has anyone ever used any Bragg's liquid aminoes in jerky or sticks??
Thanks. Pam


----------



## buckshot32000 (Jun 20, 2013)

this i a very interesting post id like to see some input


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Morten Tender Quick is lots of Salt, sugar, both sodium nitrate and sodium nitrite.

Instacure #1 and Prague powder #1 are less salt and sodium nitrate. (so you would add salt to this most likely, this is pink salt)

Instacure #2 and Prague powder #2 are less salt and sodium nitrate and sodium nitrite. (so you would add salt to this most likely, this is a pink salt too)

*pink salt can be poisonous so they dye it pink so people don't accidentally use it as salt or sugar.

The difference, is the last two are much more concentrated than tender quick with nitrate and nitrite, which is necessary to prevent botulism, spoilage, helps with keeping a pink color in the sausage. Tender Quick, though, is easier to find in a grocery store.

I'd advise you to look up recipes for sausage formulations and note that you really should use one of the three items listed--like the recipes recommend.
http://www.nirvani.net/docs/cache/home.pacbell.net/lpoli/index_files/alphabetical_list.htm

There are more lists of sausage formulations out there. Good luck, take pictures, send samples.


----------



## wilded (May 10, 2002)

Here are a few articles on sausage and snack sticks the way I do it. ET
http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2012/10/texas-style-link-sausage.html

http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2007/10/venison-hot-sticks.html

http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2013/01/homemade-summer-sausage.html


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for you replies, I will look at the links you posted. Pam


----------

